# GNU Gadu

## Wojtek_

GNU Gadu wiesza mi sie kiedy probuje zmienic status - ktos mial juz ten problem? Korzystam z gentoo-sources-2.6.16 i gnome 2.14.

----------

## vanbastek

Ja miałem podobny problem. GG2 się wykrzaczało przy zmianie statusu, ale nie tylko.

----------

## m0rgoth

a nie lpeij kadu zainstalowac? Swoja dorga uzywalem kiedys gg2 mialem same problemy z tym bajerem tez potrafil sie czasmi zawiesic.

----------

## arsen

Gnu Gadu zawsze jakimiś segfaultami sypało, ten program jest paskudny i zawsze go będe odradzał.

----------

## Wojtek_

Naprawde nie ma jakiegos sensownie dzialajacego klienta gg pod gnome? Musze uciekac do Kadu?

----------

## vanbastek

net-im/gaim

----------

## m0rgoth

Szczeze powiedziawszy to nie rozumiem dla czego nie chcesz kadu. Program stabilny, posiada polaczenia p2p itd itp. 

nie wiem co mozna chciec wiecej od komunikatora.

----------

## arsen

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> Szczeze powiedziawszy to nie rozumiem dla czego nie chcesz kadu. Program stabilny, posiada polaczenia p2p itd itp. 
> 
> nie wiem co mozna chciec wiecej od komunikatora.

 

prosta odpowiedz, ktos ma gnome i nie chce po drodze instalować qt, dla jednego programu kóry się słabo intergruje z gnome.

----------

## Odinist

ekg - w ncurses - ale ma poważną waðę - uzależnia   :Embarassed: 

----------

## arsen

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> ekg - w ncurses - ale ma poważną waðę - uzależnia  

 

zgadzam sie, wdepłem jakiś czas temu w ekg2  :Smile: 

----------

## Wojtek_

No to chyba przerzucam sie na ekg. Wielkie dzieki za sugestie. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## psycepa

a ja polece psi, IMHO najkonfigurowalniejszy (uff trudne slowo  :Wink:  ) IM jaki znam  :Smile:  tylko nie wiem nawet czy to na qt czy na gtk...

----------

## vanbastek

Na Qt ... Tak poza tym Psi to klient Jabbera.

----------

## psycepa

 *vanbastek wrote:*   

> Tak poza tym Psi to klient Jabbera.

 

so it's even better

ekg2 tez obsluguje jabbera jak juz sie tak licytujemy

psi potrafi obslugiwac gg, i tuzin innych sieci...

----------

## milu

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ...psi potrafi obslugiwac gg, i tuzin innych sieci...

 

pod warunkiem że będziemy mieć konto na serwerze z obsługą tego tuzina innych sieci   :Razz: 

----------

## psycepa

w rzeczy samej  :Smile: 

tak czy siak, uzywajcie Jabbera, olejcie gg  :Smile: ))

----------

## tomekb

Potwierdzam - gg2 sypie się (chyba) zawsze i wszędzie. A szkoda. Wyłączyłem wszystkie wtyczki i na odwrót, myślałem, że to może coś z USE, więc kompilowałem i z wszystkimi i minimalne. Nie wiem, dlaczeg ciągle się sypie. Kadu przy tym jest stabilne jak skała. Używa ktoś może gg2 i nie zaobserwował tych zawiech? Wolałbym używać osobnych programów do jabbera i gg gdyż to drugie włączam tylko sporadycznie, a też używam GNOME i nie wiem po co mam mieć qt ;]

----------

## psycepa

ale przeciez gg moze dzialac jako transport jabbera, jak nie chcesz korzystac z gg wylogowywujesz sie z transportu 'i wsio'  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Gaim ma natywną obsługę GG i Jabbera, ICQ i paru innych sieci. Jest w GTK i ma porządne podejście do multiprotokołowości zorientowanej na kontakty a nie na sieci. To mówiąc mam na myśli, że w 90% przypadków nie obchodzi nas kto jakiej sieci używa. Jeśli nawet używa kilku kont w różnych sieciach, program sam wybierze to konto, które jest akurat włączone.

----------

## tomekb

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ale przeciez gg moze dzialac jako transport jabbera, jak nie chcesz korzystac z gg wylogowywujesz sie z transportu 'i wsio' 

 

Wiem o tym, ale po co mi transport gg, jeśli korzytsam z niego tylko sporadycznie? Kiedyś tak robiłem, wysyłając "send status" do bramki w psi, jak mi był potrzebny. Ale po co mam zaśmiecać serwer ludźmi z gg  :Razz:  Zresztą transport nie wszystko potrafi...

Gaim, hmmm, nigdy się ni mogłem przekonać ze względu na biedną obsługę jabbera. Gajim jest 3 lata świetlne przed nim. I gdyby tylko nie byłby napisany w pythonie  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *Quote:*   

> Gaim, hmmm, nigdy się ni mogłem przekonać ze względu na biedną obsługę jabbera.

 

Z tego co wiem, to pełną obsługę Jabbera i jeszcze kilku rozszerzeń do Jabbera (np. favicony użytkowników). A Gajim jakoś mnie nie urzekł, w odróżnieniu od Gaima właśnie, którym się zachwycam od dłuższego czasu.

----------

## Wojtek_

Widze ze rozpetalem niezla burze  :Wink: . Ciekawe co sie dzieje, kiedy ktos pyta czy lepiej zainstalowac gnome, czy kde;).

----------

## tomekb

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Gaim, hmmm, nigdy się ni mogłem przekonać ze względu na biedną obsługę jabbera. 
> 
> Z tego co wiem, to pełną obsługę Jabbera i jeszcze kilku rozszerzeń do Jabbera (np. favicony użytkowników). A Gajim jakoś mnie nie urzekł, w odróżnieniu od Gaima właśnie, którym się zachwycam od dłuższego czasu.

 

Gajim ma jedną wadę, za to taką, że zwala z nóg - prędkość działania i zasobożerność, gdyby nie używał pythona... A wiesz, że teraz skompilowałem sobie 3 betę wersji 2.0 i jest całkiem, całkiem. A jeśli możesz, to powiedz gdzie jest ta pełna obsługa jabbera? Chyba we wtyczkach, bo normalnie to nawet nie widzę wyszukiwarki usług :/ Co do samego gaima:  świetne są te duże kropy przy wpisywaniu haseł i okno rozmowy, które jeszcze miło wspominam od obcowania z gaimem w wersji 1.5. No i dobrze wyglądają ikonki tango. A propo wtyczek, są jeszcze jakieś oprócz tych w portage? Kończąc, muszę dodać, że gaim się strasznie wolno rozwija, finalna wersja 2.0 miała być już hmmm... dawno  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> A wiesz, że teraz skompilowałem sobie 3 betę wersji 2.0 i jest całkiem, całkiem.

 

Rozumiem, że Gaima a nie Gajima? Bo tak jakoś zabrzmiało jakbyś mówił o Gajimie. Tak, 2.0.0-beta3 albo nawet -beta3b jest według mnie bardzo fajnym programem. Do tego wtyczka guifications do dymków i jest już OK. Wyszukiwarki usług faktycznie nie widziałem, widocznie nie było mi to potrzebne.

----------

## 13Homer

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Potwierdzam - gg2 sypie się (chyba) zawsze i wszędzie. A szkoda. Wyłączyłem wszystkie wtyczki i na odwrót, myślałem, że to może coś z USE, więc kompilowałem i z wszystkimi i minimalne. Nie wiem, dlaczeg ciągle się sypie. Kadu przy tym jest stabilne jak skała. Używa ktoś może gg2 i nie zaobserwował tych zawiech? Wolałbym używać osobnych programów do jabbera i gg gdyż to drugie włączam tylko sporadycznie, a też używam GNOME i nie wiem po co mam mieć qt ;]

 

Ja korzystam z gg2 bez przerwy (tzn. siedzie sobie w tle) i od dłuższego czasu nie mam żadnych kłopotów. Rzeczywiście, kiedyś masowo się wywalał, niedawno nawet sam znalazłem buga (wywalał się z Segmentation fault, gdy chciałem przejrzeć historię rozmów, która kończyła się niemoją wypowiedzią; zgłosiłem oczywiście gdzie trzeba, ale na razie nic nie zrobili w tej sprawie). Nie mam pojęcia, dlaczego nagle przestało się psuć.

Jeszcze jedno: jest jakiś plugin, którego włączenie powoduje u mnie sypanie się, zdaje się, że jest to docklet-system-tray w połączeniu z "Auto hidewindow on start". Tego juz nie zgłaszałem, bo trzebaby wygenerować sporo debugów, na co nie mam ochoty.

Właśnie skusiłem się na gaima i spróbuję się do niego przekonać. Może się uda..

----------

## vanbastek

Ja dodam tyle: nie lubię trnsportów, Do jabbera Psi (ew. tkabber, ale to Tk....),a Gaim może byc do wszystkiego poza jabberem  :Wink: 

----------

## vermaden

dziwne troche z tym gnu adu 2, uzywalem chyba z rok (tera tez ekg) i moze z raz sie wysypalo, zmiana statusow, wiele rozmow jednoczesnie wszystko ladnie smigalo, ale roznie bywa jak widze  :Wink: 

----------

## tomekb

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Rozumiem, że Gaima a nie Gajima? Bo tak jakoś zabrzmiało jakbyś mówił o Gajimie. Tak, 2.0.0-beta3 albo nawet -beta3b jest według mnie bardzo fajnym programem. Do tego wtyczka guifications do dymków i jest już OK. Wyszukiwarki usług faktycznie nie widziałem, widocznie nie było mi to potrzebne.

 

Myślałem, że wyniknie z kontekstu wypowiedzi  :Cool:  Wyszukiwarka się przydaje, ale początkowo, a później bardzo sporadycznie, więc to nie jest jeszcze wieelka niedogodność. Bardziej denerwuje ten przycisk do zmieniania statusu, "szczyt" ergonomii. Ale na razie pozostaje przy gaimie.

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Jeszcze jedno: jest jakiś plugin, którego włączenie powoduje u mnie sypanie się, zdaje się, że jest to docklet-system-tray w połączeniu z "Auto hidewindow on start".

 

To mam włączone. Potestuje w wolnej chwili.

----------

## RAIH

Mialem ten sam dylemat nie chcialem qt tylko dla jednego porgramu ... 

a gnu gadu sypał blendami (sporadycznie ale sypał) 

Wiec polecam ekg   (ekg2 ....... ostatnia aktualizacja  CVS 2005-04-05 i wiecej juz nie bedzie pewnie !)

----------

## olejseba

 :Smile:  A ja mam gnoma kadu/ skypa i wszystko na amd64 i chodzi jak .......

Byl tylk problem z dokowaniem ale zrobilem opozniony start kadu i teraz jest ok.

pozdrawiam Seba

----------

## netruner

A do tlena bez transportu to chyba tylko gg2  :Sad: . Też mi sie sypie i dziwinie zachowuje.

----------

## psycepa

ale co macie przeciwko transportom ?

ja uzywam psi, mam transporty do gg, tlena, czytuje basha i pr0na (i 25 innych) przez transport rss , joggera itp...

dzialaja bez zadnych problemow.

----------

## sebas86

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ale co macie przeciwko transportom ?
> 
> ja uzywam psi, mam transporty do gg, tlena, czytuje basha i pr0na (i 25 innych) przez transport rss , joggera itp...
> 
> dzialaja bez zadnych problemow.

 

To, że: niezawodność transportów & niezawodność serwera jabber & niezawodność serwerów gg > niezawodność serwerów gg. Po prostu czasami człowieka szlag może trafić jak na zmiane sypie się serwer gg z transportem... poza tym niektórzy nie mogą sobie pozwolić na brak konferencji, przesyłania plików (nie mogą = nie chce im się).

Ale i tak ostatnio używam Jabbera (Gajim ze sportowanym zestawem ikon i emot z konnekta wygląda całkiem, całkiem), poza tym muc (#linux na chrome.pl  :Razz: ), ostatnio nawet dostęp do IRCa (nie testowałem), RSS, powiadomienia z Joggera i jest całkiem miło... a Pythona da się przetrawić.

----------

## netruner

Ja w sumie nic nie mam przeciwko transportowm, ale aktualnie jak zrezygnowalem z windy w domu. A żona też używa komputera i nieźle sobie radzi z linuxem(jak na pierwsze dwa dni), ale nie lubi jak coś nie działa za dobrze  :Smile: .

----------

## koval_ski

Ja używam gnugadu w wersji 2.2.6 i poprzedniej i jestem bardzo zadowolony, ma zakładki w oknie rozmowy, jabbera (mam tylko 2 kontakty ale zawsze coś) no i najważniejsze – sprawdzanie pisowni.

Jeden wkurzający błąd jednak znalazłem: po ustawieniu parametrów sieci gg trzeba ręcznie ustawić w pliku konfiguracyjnym status początkowy, bo inaczej się nie podłączy do gg.

----------

## psycepa

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Ja używam gnugadu w wersji 2.2.6 i poprzedniej i jestem bardzo zadowolony, ma zakładki w oknie rozmowy, jabbera (mam tylko 2 kontakty ale zawsze coś) no i najważniejsze – sprawdzanie pisowni.
> 
> Jeden wkurzający błąd jednak znalazłem: po ustawieniu parametrów sieci gg trzeba ręcznie ustawić w pliku konfiguracyjnym status początkowy, bo inaczej się nie podłączy do gg.

 

psi-gentoo tez moze miec zakladki  :Smile: 

o sprawdzaniu pisowni nie wiem ale w wolnej chwili na pewno sie zainteresuje  :Smile: 

psi rzadzi i tyle  :Razz: 

----------

## ath4r

A teraz wyszła po roku nowa wersja Gnu Gadu.. ale dalej sporo problemow jest. Nawet smsa nie chciał wysłać przez tą wtyczke sms. Zamiast skupiac sie na mniejwaznych problemach to mogliby wlasnie naprawic to co najwazniejsze. Mi np sypie sie przy pobieraniu listy z serwera gg.. ale juz taki bug istnieje

----------

